# Lily Cole bekommt eine Rolle in Schneewittchen



## Stefan102 (5 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​

Das bekannte Model Lily Cole (22) ist auf dem Weg eine Schauspielkarriere starten zu wollen. Jetzt hat sie eine Rolle in einer Neuverfilmung des klassischen Märchens „Schneewittchen und die sieben Zwerge“ bekommen, berichtete Belfast Telegraph.

Es ist ein Rupert Sanders Film und ihre Rolle ist die der Greta. Bis auf die Rollenbesetzungen, zum Beispiel Kristen Stewart (21) in der Hauptrolle als Schneewittchen und Charlize Theron (35) als böse Königin sowie Chris Hemsworth (27) als Jäger, sind noch keine großen Details bekannt.

Lily, die bekannt für ihr puppenhaftes Gesicht ist, passt allein optisch hervorragend in das Märchen. Und ganz neu auf dem Gebiet der Schauspielerei ist das Model auch nicht. Sie spielte bereits in den Filmen „Die Girls von St. Trinians“, „Das Kabinet des Doctor Parnassus“ und „ There be Dragons“.Zu ihren Zukunftsplänen im Schauspielgeschäft sagte sie: „Ich model nun seit Jahren und nehme mir, was so kommt. Ich bin bereit für neue Sachen und ich möchte die Schauspielerei nicht nur als bequeme oder leichte Sache zwischendurch sehen“. Somit scheint sie es wirklich ernst zu meinen mit der geplanten Schauspielkarriere. Man darf also gespannt sein! 

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------

